# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  vodka dosing

## lost

Just wondering gary or anyone else for that matter do you dose daily or weekly ?

----------


## Gary R

Its a daily job m8

----------

*lost* (22-08-2017)

----------


## v8rngr

How much vodka do you use per gallon of water then to keep the nitrates down. I am getting ready to start up a 180 gl reef tank and would like better results this time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> How much vodka do you use per gallon of water then to keep the nitrates down. I am getting ready to start up a 180 gl reef tank and would like better results this time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi v8rngr

I use 8ml per day for a 180 UK gallon tank, i'v been using vodka now for the last 3 years ....best thing ever.

Here is a start up chart  vodka dosing.jpg

----------

*lost* (25-09-2017)

----------


## Lairsey

> How much vodka do you use per gallon of water then to keep the nitrates down. I am getting ready to start up a 180 gl reef tank and would like better results this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That chart is awesome. I was wondering about the dosage as well. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gary R

> That chart is awesome. I was wondering about the dosage as well. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome Lairsey

I have been using vodka in my tank for the last four years, best thing i'v used for Phosphate & Nitrate.....before that it was Red sea Nopox but that was three times the price and not as good.

----------


## Gary R

How are you doing Dave with this ....Have you started yet to vodka dose ?

----------


## lost

Tbh I was using it but to me at least it seemed to be doing nothing me thinks it was a lot to do with the skimmer not working properly I will try again when everything has settled down

----------


## Gary R

It will take a couple of weeks before it starts to kick in m8

----------


## lost

I will start it again in a little while

----------

*Gary R* (14-11-2017)

----------


## MichaelLeslie

> Your welcome Lairsey
> 
> I have been using vodka in my tank for the last four years, best thing i'v used for Phosphate & Nitrate.....before that it was Red sea Nopox but that was three times the price and not as good.


yes, Red sea Nopox is not so good but Phosphate & Nitrate are amazing. They are cheap and are good for use. I am also using Phosphate & Nitrate and I have seen a much better result.

----------


## Gary R

Hi MichaelLeslie and welcome to fish-keeping.com

It looks like you have a marine tank with posting in this part of the forum, it would be nice to know a bit more about your tank, like size of your tank what fish and corals you have in there and how long you have been in the hobby  :fishy: 

Once again welcome to fish-keeping

Regards
Gary.

----------

